

Ask HN: Y Combinator summer pre selection - gumbo

Hi Guys.
YC isn't supposed to choose the teams that will be interviewed today? I've finger crossed since weeks now.
Is everyone will receive an email (even the ones that are not choosed) or if you don't get one then you're out of the course?
======
busterc
It would be nice to know if you aren't accepted, with an official message.
I've been thinking, based on an FAQ, that they only contact invitees.

Are there any past applicants who have know if they do indeed contact groups
who are uninvited?

~~~
unignorant
They do. Here is last year's email:

\---

We're sorry to say we couldn't accept your proposal for funding. Please don't
take it personally. The applications we receive get better every funding
cycle, and since there's a limit on the number of startups we can interview in
person, we had to turn away a lot of genuinely promising groups.

Another reason you shouldn't take this personally is that we know we make lots
of mistakes. It's alarming how often the last group to make it over the
threshold for interviews ends up being one that we fund. That means there are
surely other good groups that fall just below the threshold and that we miss
even interviewing.

<http://ycombinator.com/whynot.html>

We're trying to get better at this, but it's practically certain that groups
we rejected will go on to create successful startups. If you do, we'd
appreciate it if you'd send us an email telling us about it; we want to learn
from our mistakes.

Y Combinator Staff

~~~
triiiiista
Thanks for sharing. We're anxious to hear the result. Invited or not, I think
it's a good experience to force oneself to tell the story of your business and
be really honest about it.

Good luck to everybody. You all feel like a classmate to me ;-)

------
suprasanna
Yep, it is today. They'll most likely send everyone an email just so everyone
gets a decision.

Interesting to think that the decisions have already been made, we're just
waiting on that information.

Regardless, good luck today!

~~~
gumbo
Finger crossed. Nevertheless, as they said: no one should take it personnaly
and it make me think of something i've read a few days ago on HN : "Stop
Panhandling your Ideas": [http://bennesvig.com/post/4363890591/stop-
panhandling-your-i...](http://bennesvig.com/post/4363890591/stop-panhandling-
your-ideas)

If you trust your idea, you just need to go, you don't need someone to
validate your idea. However YC is definitly an opportunity for any start-up
with a good product to have enought attention to get started.

Again finger crossed.

------
devan
Hey, I think everyone gets emailed.

------
watchpickwin
nice post! there is always angellist which connected me to a minnedemo mtg
next week with an Angel.. St. Cloud MN 4/12, as a backup plan!

~~~
watchpickwin
0 points! hey Minnebar at Best Buy Corp office May 2010 was great!, Free
classes and Free pizza! Minnedemo will be even better. Minnedemo deserves more
than 0 points mods! come on!

